# White Ceremonial Belt - Where can I buy a roll?



## johngeorgepeppers (9 Apr 2009)

Just wondering if someone can help me out. I am looking for a place (preferably online) to buy a large roll of white ceremonial belt material.Thank you very much.


----------



## Occam (9 Apr 2009)

Try William Scully?

http://williamscully.ca/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=23362


----------

